# Inverter keeps blowing 30a fuses in 12v box...



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Hello everyone,
Been a long time since I posted - I have to say that I like the new look of the site:smile2:. 
I've got a second-hand 2011 Murvi Morello with a hard-wired 350w Sterling pure sine inverter. I've been using it to recharge my Macbook Air and top up leccy bike batteries - no problems up until now. This weekend though, while charging my laptop, the 30a fuse blew in the 12v box. I replaced the fuse twice now, but as soon as the inverter is powered up (not under load), it blows instantly. 
I'm a burly girl but admittedly I don't know much about electrics - could it be a relay, or could the inverter itself be kaput? You might save me an expensive trip to a repairer with a good answer! 


Thanks very much and nice to be back!!

Jacsprat


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

JacSprat said:


> Hello everyone,
> Been a long time since I posted - I have to say that I like the new look of the site:smile2:.
> I've got a second-hand 2011 Murvi Morello with a hard-wired 350w Sterling pure sine inverter. I've been using it to recharge my Macbook Air and top up leccy bike batteries - no problems up until now. This weekend though, while charging my laptop, the 30a fuse blew in the 12v box. I replaced the fuse twice now, but as soon as the inverter is powered up (not under load), it blows instantly.
> I'm a burly girl but admittedly I don't know much about electrics - could it be a relay, or could the inverter itself be kaput? You might save me an expensive trip to a repairer with a good answer!
> ...


Sounds like you have a short circuit somewhere either leading to the Inverter or inside , check the cable first especially where it enters the Inverter , if the cover can be removed have a look inside ,blowing a 30a fuse it should be easily seen what the problem is .


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If you can't see anything obvious in the wiring, it sounds like there is a component failure inside the inverter.

Have a word with Sterling tomorrow and see if they can give you any guidance, otherwise it sounds like a repair or new unit.

I wouldn't bother opening it up unless you have tools and the knowledge to look inside and understand what you are looking at.

Peter


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Thanks lads - I did take it apart earlier to check the internal fuse and the connections. All seemed ok so it remains a mystery. I enjoy trying to figure out how these things work (or don't), just wish I could fix 'em!!
I will call Sterling as suggested - helped to [ossibly narrow it down to the inverter itself - the Murvi wiring job looks robust and professional.
Cheers


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If you're anywhere near to NN10 0JT, pop in and I'll have a quick look at it for you.

Peter


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

listerdiesel said:


> If you're anywhere near to NN10 0JT, pop in and I'll have a quick look at it for you.
> 
> Peter


Aww - very generous of you to offer! I wish I was in your general vicinity but sadly back to London from the west in a couple of hours.

Thanks anyway!!


----------

